# I need a list of soluble fiber foods



## nelle (Jan 30, 2005)

I recently bought the book "Eating For IBS" and although I haven't tried any of the recipes yet, I've been following the advice about trigger foods (the ones she lists seem to jibe with me) and trying to eat soluble fiber at the beginning of each meal. The trouble is, I can't be sure which fiber is soluble and which is insoluble. Soluble is soothing and Insoluble is a trigger (eaten by itself). But it's necessary to have some insoluble fiber in the diet, too, IBS or no IBS. At least this is what the author says. (And bless her for her help.)OK, I'm really trying to give this a chance. The author says soluble fiber are foods which will dissolve in liquid. OK, so raw vegetables don't dissolve, so they are insoluble. But once well-cooked, they are OK. Does that mean when they are cooked they can be considered soluble?Oatmeal is considered soluble. But it doesn't dissolve, does it?!? Rice is supposed to be good, too. Does rice dissolve? I think not. And I've always heard that white rice is stripped of all its nutrients, so brown rice would be better for you for its fiber. So is brown rice soluble or insoluble?Can anyone list DEFINITE WITHOUT A DOUBT soluble fiber foods for me?!!? Just call me completely confused as usual Nelle


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

see http://www.cyberdiet.com/modules/hd/target...more/fiber.html It lists both the soluble and the insoluble fiber grams of various foods.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

see http://www.cyberdiet.com/modules/hd/target...more/fiber.html It lists both the soluble and the insoluble fiber grams of various foods.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Here are a couple more food resource pages for you also.Heather the author of the book is a really nice person and sheput a lot of work and thought into her book, I am sure you will find it helpful for you.K, posted this site, but this is the front page of it in case you miss it. http://www.cyberdiet.com/modules/gi/outline.html Here are some more food resources for you also. http://www.ibshealth.com/ibsfoodpage.htm ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Here are a couple more food resource pages for you also.Heather the author of the book is a really nice person and sheput a lot of work and thought into her book, I am sure you will find it helpful for you.K, posted this site, but this is the front page of it in case you miss it. http://www.cyberdiet.com/modules/gi/outline.html Here are some more food resources for you also. http://www.ibshealth.com/ibsfoodpage.htm ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## lk (Aug 28, 1999)

Here's another web-site that lists soluble and insoluble. Some of the fiber values are different though. http://www.acsh.org/publications/prioritie...01/brannew.html Personally I can't eat soluble fiber because it gives me a lot of gas - but insoluble is fine (and necessary since I'm C type). Be careful not to eat too much soluble fiber if you tend to get gas. I think its supposed to be good for controlling D though.As an easy guide to soluble and insoluble... typically fruits and beans are high in soluble, veggies and nuts are high in insoluble, and grains tend to be a mix.[This message has been edited by lk (edited 07-18-2001).]


----------



## lk (Aug 28, 1999)

Here's another web-site that lists soluble and insoluble. Some of the fiber values are different though. http://www.acsh.org/publications/prioritie...01/brannew.html Personally I can't eat soluble fiber because it gives me a lot of gas - but insoluble is fine (and necessary since I'm C type). Be careful not to eat too much soluble fiber if you tend to get gas. I think its supposed to be good for controlling D though.As an easy guide to soluble and insoluble... typically fruits and beans are high in soluble, veggies and nuts are high in insoluble, and grains tend to be a mix.[This message has been edited by lk (edited 07-18-2001).]


----------

